# New Member



## PBMaster (Sep 25, 2005)

I am interested in your forum.
I have instructed Kung-Fu San Soo for the past 28 years.
I am married and have two Children:

My oldest, works with the Autistic and Deaf. My youngest is a member of the USAF and is now serving in South Korea.

My school is in Reseda California.

PB


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 25, 2005)

...and welcome to martialtalk sir.

 :asian:


----------



## Xequat (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard.  Kung fu fan myself.  I hope you enjoy it here...I know I do.


----------



## dubljay (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forum sir.  If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask.

 -Josh


----------



## MJS (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 25, 2005)

Greetings, sir and welcome


egg


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome PBMaster, looking forward to you contributing to the forum. :wavey:


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome PBMaster, and happy posting!



tkdgirl


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome, PBMaster. I work with autistic students as well.  Good to have you hear; enjoy your stay! :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice to have you here 

Welcome to the Board.

~Tess


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forum I look forward to reading your posts


----------



## L Canyon (Sep 26, 2005)

well, it's about time you showed up here, Paul.

 "PBMaster" is my San Soo instructor and is a great teacher. He learned from Jimmy H. Woo himself!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2005)

L Canyon said:
			
		

> He learned from Jimmy H. Woo himself!


 Ah, the source! That's great!


----------



## jkdhit (Sep 27, 2005)

welcome to the group


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 27, 2005)

Welcome and I'll look forward to your input

Terry


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 27, 2005)

Howdy from Texas & welcome to MartialTalk! :wavey:  We have a large community of nice folks from various systems here.  Hope you enjoy the forum & if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask, Sir!

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## still learning (Sep 29, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy the forums..........Aloha


----------



## jbclinic (Oct 6, 2005)

welcome to the forum, this is a great group to talk to,i also dabbled in kung-fu


----------



## Navarre (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome!!


----------

